# What misc gear is in your trailer besides the norm



## boomstick63 (Feb 6, 2013)

What gear do you guys put in your trailers besides blinds, decoys, shovels, rakes? What else is in your trailers to make things go smoothly? All suggestions are open on this.


----------



## DesertWings (Feb 12, 2009)

Added built-in shelf and storage compartments in the V-nose section of my trailer...Inside those I carry extra headlamps, box full of batteries, tool kits, extra boxes of shells, garbage bags, TP, Ziplock bags, face masks, beanies, gloves, bungie cords. Added a peice of closet rod and full-ring hangers so I can keep some coats, snow goose hunting covers, rain suit, sweat shirts. My advise is look at any unused area and figure how to make it useable...you can not have too much STUFF.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

A jack and two spare tires. 100 feet of heavy rope incase someone gets stuck.


----------



## DesertWings (Feb 12, 2009)

Pic of the front of my trailer..


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I keep tools for changing the spare tire, most guys might have one but if they have never tired to change it. I rotate my tires every year back and forth and have an old one as a spare. The issue I have is that it take two wrenches to release the spare on my trailer mount. Proper planning....I don't have room for any junk.


----------

